# Faxe direkt aus Word versenden



## Nuklearflo (25. Juni 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hab da mal 'ne Frage:
Wer kennt ein (nach Möglichkeit kostenloses) Programm, mit dem man übers Internet Faxe direkt aus Word (oder anderen Anwendungen) heraus verschicken kann?
Sollte nach Möglichkeit auch gewerblich genutzt werden können...
Ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen viel verlangt, aber vielleicht gibts ja wirklich sowas...


----------



## foxx21 (25. Juni 2002)

hm nun ja es gibt die möglichkeit über andere programme das weiß ich, frag mich aber jetzt bitte nicht wie die heißen. aber das direkt ausm word wär echt kewl , tät mich auch interresieren


-greez


----------



## Nuklearflo (25. Juni 2002)

Also, direkt aus Word raus geht auf jedenfall, ich hatte mal so ein Programm, da konnte man dann wenn man auf Datei --> Drucken geklickt hatte anstelle des Druckers halt das Fax auswählen...


----------



## Freaky (26. Juni 2002)

aus word raus zu faxen geht nur wenn du ein Analog/ISDN (AVM) Modem hast ,welches die beiden standarts G3+G4(meine das sind die beiden *g*) untersützen.  über dsl gehts net..oder nur über diverse provider/programme die dafür cash sehen wollen...

nsonsten gibt es winfax von symantec ist ganz gut das teil..oder für die heimuser reicht auch das von fritz sofern man eine fritzcard hat..



gruß
freaky


----------



## Frezl (5. Januar 2004)

*Wie kann ich verhindern, dass Word faxt?*

Mein Problem ist genau das Gegenteil: Wenn ich in Word auf Drucken klicke, dann fragt mich das Programm immer nach den Faxeinstellungen. Ich muss dann über Datei > Drucken ins Druckmenü und dort meinen HP Deskjet 840c auswählen. 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass mein Modem dran schuld ist. Das war schon eingebaut, aber ich benutze es nicht, weil ich mit DSL surfe.
Leider hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich das umstellen kann!

Bitte helft mir!

MFG, Frezl


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Januar 2004)

Dir ist schon klar, dass der Thread mehr als 1 Jahr alt ist?

Hast du den HP-Drucker als Standard-Drucker eingestellt? Ich hab bei meiner Telefonanlage als zusätzlichen "Drucker" TeledatFax, das ist das virtuelle Faxgerät der Anlage. Habe meinen Epson auch als Standard-Drucker festgelegt und das TeledatFax wähl ich dann halt nur aus, wenn ich auch wirklichf faxen will.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Dir ist schon klar, dass der Thread mehr als 1 Jahr alt ist?
> *



sei doch froh, daß es auch Leute gibt, die unsere Suchfunktion nutzen  


Dunsti


----------



## tombe (23. November 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon das der Beitrag von Marax bereits mehr als 1 Jahr alt ist, hat er genau auf diese Seite verwiesen wie du es nun auch schreibst.

Er hat es nur nicht verlinkt.


----------

